# Some Neat Tiger Wood! Oops Snakewood!



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

This was my first go with some Tiger wood. I knew there were dark vertical stripes in it, but there also ended being some neat little redish/orange half circles going horizontally. It came out a bit darker then I was expecting, but it just adds to the 'neatness' of the wood. Hope the pics do it justice.

I just realized the package the wood came in was mislabeled. The palm swell is actually snakewood!!

On a Karri 'Albacore' finished with an oil based poly.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautifull Walter! What's its like to work with? 
As usual, a stunning piece








Cheers!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Handsome wood. That's a great combination, very warm.


----------



## wood'n'rubber (Jan 25, 2012)

Love the color! Good work! Good pics too!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very cool!! Nice job!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Applause! So good.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

very nice wombat. I am start to get jealous of everyone and their 'fancy, fancy' woods.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Lovely piece my friend! The tiger wood is awesome


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

bullseyeben! said:


> Beautifull Walter! What's its like to work with?
> As usual, a stunning piece
> 
> 
> ...


g'day bull. it was nice to work with, sanded up fairly easily. I've got to make one out of Tassie oak now, so I can have a Tasmanian Tiger!!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah wonderful, great wood combination, like it


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Fabulous piece. I'm mucking around with fancy timbers now too and just beginning to realise that you need more than just a fancy bit of wood, you need to know how to use it....you know how to use to it!

Top job Batters!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Lovely slingshots there Wombat. I just gave away a box of the stuff to a knife making friend who needs wood for
his scales.

When I read the title of this thread originally, I was expecting it should've been put in the 'general off topic' and to
be seeing some cool golf shots.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Muy chula! looks great!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice catty!


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

I just discovered the swell is Snake wood and NOT Tiger wood!!! The package was mislabeled.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

wombat said:


> I just discovered the swell is Snake wood and NOT Tiger wood!!! The package was mislabeled.


Unacceptable.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> I just discovered the swell is Snake wood and NOT Tiger wood!!! The package was mislabeled.


Unacceptable.








[/quote]

Haha yeah I'm disappointed, I had planned to make one with Tasmanian oak so I could have a Tasmanian Tiger!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

In that case you should be searching for a devilwood tree


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Really nice work.


----------



## polarmatrix (Dec 2, 2012)

beautiful. i love the combo/option style. this is the first i've seen since joining last week. will definately add this feature to whatever i make.
cheers,


----------



## ian pearce (Oct 2, 2012)

Lovely slingshot wombat.


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

Very nice slingshot you have there. I like the way the two colors complement each other!


----------

